# Javascript: String mit Sonderzeichen zusammenbauen



## raptorrs (20. Jul 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Ich weiss, dass dies das JAVA-Forum ist und ich bin auch nicht verirrt, stelle also bewusst die Frage hier im Javaforum!

Habe keine Ahnung von JS, möchte aber für meine Website ein kleines Script verwenden.

Ich habe 3 Variable. A, B und C. Diese möchte ich nun in einem String zu Geokoordinaten in der Form A° B' C" zusammenfügen.

Ums Verrecken krieg ichs nicht hin, die Sonderzeichen im String unterzubringen. Meine beste Näherung ist

```
var ergebnis = new String(A+B+"'"+C);
```
Ist vielleicht jemand so nett und zeigt, wie der String zusammengebaut wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## srea (20. Jul 2010)

```
var ergebnis = new String(A+"%B0"+B+"%27"+C+"%22");
```

Versuchs mal so.


----------



## XHelp (20. Jul 2010)

warum nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
var erg = 1+"° "+2+"' "+3+"\"";
```
?


----------



## srea (20. Jul 2010)

Wird (soweit ich weiss) bei manchen OS falsch angezeigt in zum Beispiel nem alert. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, da meine Javascript Kenntnisse nur sehr gering sind.


----------



## XHelp (20. Jul 2010)

Ich habe deinen Post gesehen erst, nach dem ich abgeschickt habe.


----------



## raptorrs (20. Jul 2010)

Vielen Dank!

@srea

Deine Lösung ergibt folgendes Ergebnis: A%B0B%27C%22, was bei näherem Hinsehen auch logisch ist.

@XHelp

Deine Lösung ergibt folgendes Ergebnis:A� B' C"

Zumindest das Sekundenzeichen ist nun schon mal da. Jetzt noch eine Lösung für das °-Zeichen und alles wird gut!
($deg; geht natürlich so ohne Weiteres auch nicht)

Freu mich auf die Lösung und Danke für Eure Mühen!


----------



## XHelp (20. Jul 2010)

und

```
var erg = 1+String.fromCharCode(176)+" "+2+"' "+3+"\"";
```
?


----------



## raptorrs (20. Jul 2010)

@XHelp

Jawoll, String.fromCharCode(176) war die Lösung. Funktioniert wunderbar!

Herzlichen Dank und noch einen schönen Tag!


----------

